# anyone going to the Chesapeake Jubilee bbq contest



## jwatki (Mar 8, 2007)

The contest is 05/18 - 05/19 2007 in Chesapeake, VA
 It is a great contest. It does run the same time as Danville. It is very Danville like. They worked so hard to make us happy. The festival is a great place to bring your family.

Chesapeake Jubilee BBQ Cookoff

Contact: Laurie McElveen, 1500 Mount Pleasant Road, Chesapeake, VA 23322

Phone: 757-482-4848 Fax: 757-482-9668

E-mail: laurie@chesapeakejubilee.org
KCBS Reps: MULLANE LINDA, MULLANE JERRY


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Mar 8, 2007)

Good luck John.  You did well there last year.  We will be in Danville that weekend.


----------



## Bobberqer (Mar 8, 2007)

seems to be a busy w/e in the Mid Atlantic states 

Besides the BBQ on the Farm::: 



May 18-19, 2007 "Pigs in the Park", Danville, VA 
Rosalee Maxwell, ( 434 ) 793-4636 

May 18-19, 2007 "Chesapeake Jubilee", Chesapeake, VA 
Laurie McElveen, ( 757 ) 482-6358 

http://www.mabbqa.com/news.html 

and KCBS 

05/18 - 05/19 2007 
Landover, MD Beltway BBQ Battle 
Contact: Jonathan Jones, 8001 Sheriff Road, Landover, MD 21144 
Phone: 301-583-2445 Fax: 301-583-2666 
E-mail: jonathan.jones@pgparks.com 
KCBS Reps: SIMMONS MARK, BUSCH JOHN G 

http://www.kcbs.us/SearchContestList.action
_________________


----------

